# Looking for Pt-99 slide



## Doodad (Feb 17, 2011)

Have an 87 pt-99 that needs to have the slide replaced for cosmetic reasons. (ex wife decided to hide my pistols under the house and in a wet spot) Current slide has pitting and cannot be repaired without removing logo and 9mm lettering. Bugs the heck out of me to see this but it really doesnt effect function.

If anyone knows of or heard about one, PLEASE let me know.

Dan
cell 843-568-8123
[email protected]


----------

